# 53rd Wedding Anniversary



## Wayne Little (Dec 16, 2008)

It's the 17th of December here in OZ so that makes it the 53rd Anniversary for Charles and Edna Mae Cheeseman.

Congratulations Charles and Edna Mae on this very Special Day.=D> =D> =D>      





....and no playing it down Charles!!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow! Outstanding! Congratulations, you two!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 16, 2008)

Happy Anniversary Charles and Edna Mae, heres to 53 more years.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 16, 2008)

Many congratulations, Charles and Edna Mae, and and I hope you have many more happy years together.


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 16, 2008)

Congrats Charles and Edna!!!!!!


----------



## v2 (Dec 16, 2008)

Congratulations Charles and Edna!


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 16, 2008)

My best wishes to both of you. I hope you have many more!!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2008)

Congratulations Charles and Edna Mae on this very Special Day.

Happy Anniversary My Friends !!!


----------



## Erich (Dec 16, 2008)

a hearty Congratulations friend, you both go eat and drink up till you're both sick .............. life is too short

enjoy many many more Charles with your lovely bride 8) 

E ~


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 16, 2008)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 16, 2008)

53 years!

Charles, I was six years old when you got married!

Congrats to you and your bride!

TO


----------



## timshatz (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow! Congrats to you! My parents are married the same number of years.


----------



## seesul (Dec 16, 2008)

congrats Charles! How did you survive it?


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 16, 2008)

Congrats to you Charles!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 16, 2008)

Congratulations Charles and Edna Mae... So whats the secret to those kind of years Charles???


----------



## ccheese (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you, my friends. It's a great day for the two of us, and my thanks
to Wayne for remembering. There's really no secret. Well, maybe one...
We've never had an argument ! I grew up in a house where there was 
fighting all the time, and I swore it would never happen in my house. Oh,
we've had our disagreements, but while one spouts off, the other listens.
It takes two to have an arguement. 

And, of course, there's only one boss. She lets me make all the important
decisions..... like, should we let Red China into the U.N. 

We've had our ups and downs, but we've always rode out the storm
together. Again, my friends, our thanks....

Charles Edna Mae


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 16, 2008)

Glad you enjoyed your anniversary Charles! I'll take your advice, for when I grow up and have a family someday.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 16, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 16, 2008)

Congrat Charles and Edna Mae!! Great stuff!!


----------



## comiso90 (Dec 17, 2008)

53 of any thing good is an accomplishment.

Congrats!


----------



## Burmese Bandit (Dec 17, 2008)

Frankly, I think that record is far greater than Bubi Hartmann's 352. 

All rise, now, to salUUUUUUUTE.....

(DRUM ROLL)

CHAAAAAARLES A-AAAAAAAND EDDDDNAAAAAAH!!!!!!


----------



## A4K (Dec 17, 2008)

Congratulations Charles and Edna Mae!

I'd love to be able to have a yarn with you sometime Charles, you seem to have a great life philosophy. I could learn alot, I reckon.

Cheers to you both, here's to many more! 

Evan


----------



## Marcel (Dec 17, 2008)

Congratulations Charles and Edna Mae. 53 years, I would say another 53 would be nice


----------



## rochie (Dec 17, 2008)

congratulations Charles and Edna Mae


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 17, 2008)

Congratulations Charles and Edna Mae!

And Evan, I would like to join you in that yarn!


----------



## A4K (Dec 17, 2008)

Sounds good to me, mate! Charles will name the time and place!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 17, 2008)

Congradulations Charles and Edna Mae!!!

I knew it was coming up soon. I hope you have another 50 more! There is no better couple that deserve this. Enjoy!!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2008)

Congratulations to both of you!!


----------



## ccheese (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks, again, to all of you. I've got the day off, so I think we'll go up to
colonial Williamsburg, Va. and spend some of the day. SE and A4K, I'd
like to have that sit-down with you, but we live in three different corners
of the world.. We're hoping for another 12 years, but that's not up to us.

Charles


----------



## evangilder (Dec 17, 2008)

Enjoy your day together. It's refreshing to see a marriage last as long as yours has in this day and age.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 19, 2008)

Can't believe that I missed this one Mr C!  My most heartfelt and sincere congratulations...! My mum and dad had their 40th in August this year...


Well, time for me to go and sit in the corner and feel ashamed....


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 21, 2008)

Called in to see my Mum today and she mentioned her 'new' neighbours have just celebrated their 60th anniversary.....


----------



## ccheese (Dec 21, 2008)

Wayne Little said:


> Called in to see my Mum today and she mentioned her 'new' neighbours have just celebrated their 60th anniversary.....




We're shooting for 65, that's only 12 years from now. Again, my thanks to all
for their good wishes.

Charles


----------



## evangilder (Dec 21, 2008)

My old landlord and his wife made 65, a few years ago. What a party that was!


----------

